# Viv Build Shopping List for 3ft viv



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

Contiboard from Wickes £30
Dowles, Screws £5
Aquarium Sealant (big tube needs gun) £6 from ebay
Vents 5 for £4 B&Q
Door runners (still need to source)
Glass (still need to source) standard or toughened ?
Edging for contiboard £2 from Wickes
Sealant gun £3

heating and hides will migrate from 2ft viv

Does anyone know where I can get door runners and if wickes cut contiboard (would save me about £8) I've tried phoning the store but will they answer the phone.......


----------



## repti-mon (Aug 31, 2007)

Viv Builder, supplying vivariums to UK Reptile Hobbyists sell glass runners from 3 quid i think


----------



## Evolution (May 22, 2007)

I can get you the runners, pm me for details.


----------



## repti-mon (Aug 31, 2007)

what do you need the sealant for? I'm gonna build my own viv's too soon


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

repti-mon said:


> what do you need the sealant for? I'm gonna build my own viv's too soon


for sealing the joining edges of the conti to if any fluids get near the joins it won't soak into the chipboard


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

I assume this sealant ik ok ?

Aquarium Silicone Sealant CLEAR or BLACK in 310ml tube on eBay Aquariums Bowls Tanks, Fish, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (item 330164226007 end time 16-Sep-07 18:18:16 BST)


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

when i built my vivs i got the glass runners from B&Q


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

I wore my feet out looking for runners in my local B&Q and asked staff and nowt :-(...reminds me I must send a pm


----------



## cupcake.1978 (Aug 14, 2007)

You can get runners off ebay, type in glass runners and you can get 4ft top and bottom for £6 + £1.50 postage.


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

ended up going onto Turtles in Croydon and got some "woodesque" runners for £6.77 YAY, will have to ring some favours in to see if anyone has a 70mm hole saw though.

Went to B&Q and got all bar the glass today so dry fit today and loads of pics to take.

*goes off to do handy andy impression for the rest of the day*


----------



## Blueaura (Sep 12, 2007)

Did they cut all the boards for you at B&Q? If so how much?


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

Good luck with build. I am cack at DIY. Not allowed to build anything since a disastrous hide i made for my big male dumerils :bash:


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

B&Q will cut the boards, prices are per cut, first 4 cuts free i think then 50p per cut thereafter at my local store. I think thats right : victory:


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

wrecexotics said:


> B&Q will cut the boards, prices are per cut, first 4 cuts free i think then 50p per cut thereafter at my local store. I think thats right : victory:


seems like it was 4 free cuts each peice of timber as I managed to get 7 cuts free.

The thing scaring me is getting all the drilled (well to be drilled once I re re re re re re re re check the measurments) holes to line up and I am using a mix of dowels and screws.

Final dimensions will be 

950x450x450mm with a 150mm plinth and they can't cut 50mm off that size and I can't cut a straight line (drilling I am fine with though)

A total window size of 914x300 should do  

I will do photos and post them up seperatly eventually


----------



## Blueaura (Sep 12, 2007)

Excellent, good luck with it. Can't wait to see the pics


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## ross (Sep 17, 2006)

looking good so far mate.is that a new breed of cat that you can keep in a viv lol


----------



## cupcake.1978 (Aug 14, 2007)

Looking good! Hope it goes well for you. My boyfriend is in the finishing stages now of his viv build a 3 foot. He has put in the vents and had the glass done, just gotta put in the ceramic bulb and thats about it I think. It has cost abit more than first imagined due to not having some of the tools for the job, like the 70ml hole cutter and other bits.


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

Only dry fit today, tomorrow counter sink screws, clean down and then seal.

seal and nail runners on and eventually get glass as Dave's got a loooooooooooong time till he's in there but at least I have the shell ready.

Only problem is the plinth is too tall but I can't trust myself trim it down so 15cm plinth it is 

I will go back to turtles to get a sheet of wire mesh to make a new light guard (£3.50 a sheet) amd then to maplin for a ceramic es fitting (will go from coloured gls bc bulbs to es spots)


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

thank you  

I've got a mate who have a 72mm hole saw so that's being borrowed for 4 vents across the back. Only other tools I needed was a ruler, drill and screw driver and sealant gun (only had to buy sealant gun)

and the viv cat is a nosy cattius with oddly enough anery type colouring lol.


----------



## cupcake.1978 (Aug 14, 2007)

Have you got any off cuts long enough for you to try and cut a plinth for the bottom......my boyfriend is building one at the moment and he has put a 2inch plinth at the top and bottom (granted he didnt cut them himself incase he cocked up) and he was worried your snake wouldnt be able to see out or you'd have to peer over to see your snake.He also said isnt there a local builders marchants near you where you could take it to get cut for a very small fee, it just seems a shame after all the trouble you've gone through to have to have such a large plinth.

At least your snake wont be able to escape unless you leave some ladders in the viv.......lol


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

he's right really, just worried of buggering it up, gonna call a bud soon to see if they have a jigsaw to borrow for a couple of hours.

I was a tight git and kept all the off cuts  so I have enough to make one screw up lol.


----------



## cupcake.1978 (Aug 14, 2007)

My boyfriend says a jigsaw is the worst thing to use unless your skilled with them because there a bugger to get a straight line with, he reckons your better off with a hand saw if you take it slow and follow your line it's easier than a jigsaw...honestly.

Hope it all works out ok he's just finished ours and it looks realy good.Also he says dont forget to score the laminate with a stanley knife or it'll flake off..Good Luck!

My boyfriends like you keeps all the off cuts he says after all iv paid for them and they might come to use later...he's got a garage full of stuff that might come to use later..he's a right horder..lol


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

right made a jig out of the off cuts and got a great straight line w00t.

a few chips but Ihave edging strip and it will be on a join with sealant so it will be fine 

pic in a few mins


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

pic as promised, the plinth is now 100mm and looks better


----------



## Atheist (Aug 19, 2007)

look alot better now.
What wood have you used?


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

modern cherry contiboard from b&q

I got two 2000mmx450x18 boards and a 2000mmx250x18


----------



## cupcake.1978 (Aug 14, 2007)

That looks better mate,see you can do it if you try just take your time and dont panic and its amazing what you can actualy achieve.At least your snake wont need ladders now to see out..with the old plinth i bet he would of thought he was up against the Berlin wall..lol

I can just amagine him swinging a grapple hook screaming im going over...cover me lol

I'll post some pics of my boyfriends build he found an old TV stand on the side of the motorway the other day and has turned it into a stand for the viv...he took the black plastic base and the black ash top off and replaced it with beach laminate to match the viv and it looks realy good as if it were made for the job.

Anyway keep intouch of how it goes mate.


----------



## cupcake.1978 (Aug 14, 2007)

Hopefully this has worked as it the first pic I have posted on here.

If it has, here is my boyfriends first vivarium and I am very proud and the new inhabitant seems to like it too!


----------



## cupcake.1978 (Aug 14, 2007)

Here we go, lol.


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

nice job that one


----------



## cupcake.1978 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Here are a few more pic.....*

Yeah, my boyfriend says thanks. But he reckons he isn't finished yet. Here are some more pics with the glass handles added and his sticker on the side. 























Have you got any glass handles? We weren't going to bother but it is a sod to open when you are using a lock and you get fingerprints everywhere.:lol2:How are you getting on with yours, is it anywhere near complete yet?


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

I will get door handles as I have AGGGGGGGGGGGGGGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSS to sort that out.

I should be getitng the glass at the end of them months and sorting the 4 70mm soffit vent holes out soonish then it turns into a rep storage cupboard till dave's big enough for it (about a year) 

But I wanted to build it now as I have the cash ready and and new ipod nano was calling but better to do this for Dave


----------



## cupcake.1978 (Aug 14, 2007)

We got our glass handles off ebay for £2.45 the cheapest we could find also we had to buy a 70mm hole cutter from Screwfix (around £8.00) as them multi cutters dont have a 70mm cutter on them.

I bet Dave will love his nw home when he moves in.......:snake: How long is Dave at the moment, he's a very prety snake does he like to be handled alot:?:


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

I have a mate with a 72mm hole saw (the extra will be taken up by sealant so it won't be a problem

He's about 38cm at the mo and still in his 9L RUB he's fine with being handled I ususally get him out every other day.

He's brilliant


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

Getting the glass today I have option to wait a week for toughened or walk out there and then with laminated I will go with the laminated as god forbid anything would happen to the glass I'd rather it break and stay in place


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

well the laminated ended up being 6.4mm so I had to go and wait for the toughened to arrive and it did today










I am getting a 70mm hole saw for screwfix direct trade counter for £4.67 to put the vents in sunday


----------



## KXC (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm leaning heavily toward building my own 4x2x2 viv for my Bearded Dragon. Don't suppose you have any plans I can follow and tips on what not to do now you are a veteran of Viv building.


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

lol veteran

a few things to start with are 

1. get sizes and prices of materials first
2. measure
3. Measure
4. MEASURE
5. MEASURE AGAIN
6. Tell the guy at B&Q to cut it

I'm gonna have to work on a step by step aren't I ? 

But Total Cost for the 3ft has been

Contiboard inc edging strip £37.41
4 soffit vents £2
Sealant and gun £8.98
Screws £2.60
Glass £20
Runners £6.77
Door handles (still to get) £3 approx

TOTAL £80.76

Ok it's not too much cheaper but you get to build what you want and not what's on offer


----------



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi, i sell my 3 foot x 18" x 18" for £70, and thats including toughened glass.
Cheers,
Mark.


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

markandwend said:


> Hi, i sell my 3 foot x 18" x 18" for £70, and thats including toughened glass.
> Cheers,
> Mark.



Mine was more as I had to get tools as well :-(

Got the 70mm hole saw today and ordered some clear handles of the 'ol ebay

Just gotta work out the vent placement the 2ft has them at the top and I get a decent graident


----------



## cupcake.1978 (Aug 14, 2007)

Looks good, bet your glad you decided to change the size of the plinth now. It would have been a shame to have spoilt it with a 6 inch one. You said you weren't moving Dave into it for a year, I bet you can't wait now. More importantly I bet he can't wait either!


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

after this morning I can wait LOL little b**ger escaped, luckily it was on the cold side in the front room so he hadn't gone far and thanks god the cat left him alone, he's look and seems ok and he's warming up now

He's enjoying his 2ft at the mo and giving me bloody heart attacks 

The hole he escaped from was covered with gaffa tape and he'd poked a hole THROUGH it !!!!.

It's recovered for the morning but I will have to find something to really make it dave proof


----------



## cupcake.1978 (Aug 14, 2007)

That was a close one!


----------



## Rsmith4040 (Oct 9, 2007)

Where did you source your toughened glass from? I have everything else ready, including some non-toughened glass which I was given, but I am starting to worry that something horrible might happen one day... it only takes a slip and there would be shards everywhere.


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

Rsmith4040 said:


> Where did you source your toughened glass from? I have everything else ready, including some non-toughened glass which I was given, but I am starting to worry that something horrible might happen one day... it only takes a slip and there would be shards everywhere.


South Norwood Glazing on portland road


----------



## Furrag (Oct 11, 2007)

I've decided to build my own,

I got an 8ft x 2ft furniture board for £14.99 from Homebase. They even cut it for me too for free.

It gives me all I need - the top, bottom, sides, back, and two additional pieces (plinths?) for the sliding door tracks to go upon.










I also got a £2 vent which measures 15cm x 7cm and £1.99 for 50 No.8 chipboard screws. I have sealant already, so it's just a case of buying some sliding tracks, glass, and a lock.


If you want lighting, it's £1.69 per metre for cable, £2.69 for a roof fitting, and £1 for a Homebase dimmer switch.

Finally, wear shoes!


I made the mistake of not, and dropped a piece of the furniture board on my toe, taking with it a chunk off the top. 12 hours later, bandage off, it looks foul...


----------



## cupcake.1978 (Aug 14, 2007)

urgh that looks awful, yes wear shoes!


----------



## Xiorell (Aug 15, 2007)

As far as the glass goes, just any old glazier should be able to help you out, go through the yellow pages.

I'll be using toughend.

I was quoted £33, for 2 panels, 1.2ft square, 6mm toughend glass with polished edges. Thought that was very fair tbh


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

dry run temp test 

ok ok I am impatient but I though I'd see if the temps would be ok 


























I have a few chiped cuts but they've been sealed with sealent and that's the temp readout after 5 mins the cool side has dropped another degree, so nearly a 7 degree without all the habitat.

Light guard to make (£3.90 wire mesh sheet) but I am very happy that I made it and didn't have to go to a shop and buy a flat pack.

I will update when it's all decked out eventually.

c'mon dave GROW :lol2:


----------

